# Boogie & Blues Piano instructional DVD



## spacedout (Dec 17, 2007)

I've just ordered this DVD (available here in the UK) - looks interesting 

I'll hopefully get to watch it through sometime in the next couple of weeks and will report back...


----------



## spacedout (Dec 17, 2007)

Ok... just sat down and watched it through.

This is a massively entertaining walk-through of different styles of boogie and blues piano playing - like it says on the tin, really. It starts off with a Fats Domino groove, progressing through Professor Longhair, Huey Piano Smith and others (actually, Fats Domino is the only name there I recognised, which really says it all about my blues education to date...). The riffs and grooves are broken down after they've been demonstrated, but not so slowly that you'd get bored - you do actually need to pay attention! There's also tips on achieving hand separation, along with tons of other useful stuff dropped in all over the place.

The presentation style is also great - there's instruction to be sure, but the overall tone is more about two piano players meeting up in a pub (literally) and sitting down and showing each other stuff, with you looking over their shoulders, as it were (caution - English humour in use throughout!). It's also noteworthy in that there are almost no clear instructions as to exactly what to play - you're shown what's done and it's left to you to go and make it your own. I prefer this, because I'm looking to learn a style, not a specific set of notes - YMMV obviously.

Here's a promo clip from YT:





 

In short - me like


----------

